# water profile



## SimoB (4/10/15)

Hi all - I am trying to get a starting water profile for the Brunswick area. I want to start using ez water calc and I have no idea where to start. 

Anyone got the values that I can use?

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## verysupple (4/10/15)

It might take a little Googling to find out which catchments your water comes from, but this is the best info I could find for Melbourne in general, I'm in South Yarra.

http://www.melbournewater.com.au/waterdata/drinkingwaterqualitydata/Pages/drinking-water-quality.aspx

If you can't find out which catchments you use then it's no big deal seeing as there's not a huge variation between them. You could just take an average and it would be good enough for us.

Happy brewing.

EDIT: I know it's a bit more complicated to learn, but I found Bru'n water to give much more accurate results than EZ water. Also, it has good recommendations and info when you hover over cells. It's up to you which you use, though.


----------



## manticle (4/10/15)

Pretty sure it's a blend of silvan and winneke.

The water is very soft and values quite low so short of testing your own supply regularly, you can just take an average of the important values.

Google 'typical water analysis melbourne' and download the most recent pdf. In my experience they will also respond to emails - best specify your interest relates to homebrewing.


----------



## SimoB (4/10/15)

Thanks guys!


----------

